# Pics of my Juju



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

He's settling in, letting me get some pics now. I'll pull out my good camera and do a photo shoot soon. I'm so happy with him, he really warmed up to me this evening and climbed all over me during our playtime, with barely any prickling.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little charmer! He's just adorable!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He SO suits his name!!! Soooo cute.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are a few from this morning before he went to bed








_He wasn't sure about the toy cars, but he sniffed 'em good._









_Then it was bed time, he looked back out his igloo door and posed for one last pic tho_

He doesn't like the flash much, LOL, he got prickly every time it went off.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Thanks for sharing,i love hedgie pics!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are a couple from this evening.









So cute!!


















Peeking in his igloo "Stop it mama! Dis my room!"


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Juju is so adorable, I love his expression in the last one :lol: His cage is decorated so precious, I love the Winnie the Poo liner.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

So far he has Winnie the Pooh and rubber duckies as liners. I'm gonna order some cute little skull fleece and some with stars and moons, I love decorating, so a hedgie is perfect! All of his liners are just cut to fit until I get my sewing machine out soon, then he will have snuggle sacks to go with his liners


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the little tongue when he's drinking. So cute!


----------

